# Catio!



## BBP (24 May 2015)

Thought you guys might like to see the catio my other half built. All in aid of saving my lovely girls from getting squished on the busy road at the front of the house. He's done an amazing job!


----------



## numptynoelle (24 May 2015)

Oh how lovely - very smart, without looking like a cattery run! I see it's being put to good use already...lucky girls! :biggrin3:


----------



## BBP (24 May 2015)

We are in the process of putting up some shelves and 'skywalks' for them so they can do a bit of jumping and climbing. We have wrapped one of the posts in the sort of rope they use for scratching posts, all the way to the top, so not only can they stretch really high when they sharpen their claws but they can also shimmy up it and onto a high shelf. I think they like it!!


----------



## numptynoelle (24 May 2015)

Oh wow, even luckier girls than I first thought! Definitely looks like you have an official seal of approval! :biggrin3:


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 May 2015)

KatPT said:



			Thought you guys might like to see the catio my other half built. All in aid of saving my lovely girls from getting squished on the busy road at the front of the house. He's done an amazing job!





Click to expand...

Two words

WONDERFUL AMAZING


----------



## dorito (24 May 2015)

Gosh that looks great!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 May 2015)

Brilliant.


----------



## Django Pony (24 May 2015)

Love this!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 May 2015)

That's amazing.  Has he thought of a career change?!


----------



## BBP (24 May 2015)

I have suggested it! The next plan is a covered aerial walkway over the drive and outbuilding and down into an enclosure in the back garden so they can have a bit more outdoor space. I was quoted 5 grand by a professional company for that one, so I'm hoping my amazing other half has an alternative plan!


----------



## Shady (24 May 2015)

THAT is completely fabulous!!!! get a few grasses growing for them and it will be perrrrrfect 
what a great OH you have Kat. xxx


----------



## hackneylass2 (25 May 2015)

It looks brilliant! I'm sure your catties will enjoy it and be safe. It's a win win situation!
Try to get hold of a hefty tree branch and put it in, mine absolutely loved playing,scratching and sunning on it.  Well done to your OH, there could be a good sideline there, you already have your trade name!


----------



## Archangel (25 May 2015)

Your OH is very talented what a fab job.


----------

